# [SOLVED]ATI mobility 2600 problem -  No matching Device

## ozyrus

Hello all

I'm new user of Linux Gentoo and I'm trying to install drivers for my ati mobility 2600 (r630). I've tried with fglrx,radeon and radeonhd drivers (xf86-video-radeonhd) but nothing is working. Can someone help me with my problem. 

uname -r

```
2.6.30-gentoo-r6
```

Log file of X -configure

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux kajtos 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Sep 7 13:12:43 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 07 September 2009  01:48:12PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  7 14:10:44 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0x3fda0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9581:107b:0562 ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

        radeon

        radeonhd

        ati

        fglrx

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.64.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650], ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Radeon Graphics

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

        RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

        RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

        RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

        R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

        RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

        RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

        RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

        RV560 : Radeon X1650.

        RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

        R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

        R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

        RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

        RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

        RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

                FireGL V3600/V5600.

        RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

        RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

        R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

        M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

        M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

        M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

        M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

        M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

        M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

        M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

        M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

        M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

        M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

        M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

        M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

                (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

        M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

        M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

        M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

        RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

        RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

        RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

        RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

        RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

        R700  : Radeon R700.

        M98   : Radeon M98 Mobility.

        RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

        M96   : Radeon M96 Mobility.

        RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from dist of git branch master, commit cb54f48b

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.64.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.64

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 14 2009 21:18:03

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 5.0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9581

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9581) found

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x813027b]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x51) [0x80c14f1]

2: [0xb7f8a400]

3: X(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xdf) [0x80abe0f]

4: X(DoConfigure+0x1c5) [0x80b7e45]

5: X(InitOutput+0x98a) [0x80acb6a]

6: X(main+0x1e1) [0x806f841]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5) [0xb7b1ea65]

8: X [0x806eec1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5750_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Sep 2009 05:00:20 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb brading bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups dbus dga directfb dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gnutls gpm hal handbook hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kontact ldap mad mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl png posix pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner session spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb webkit win32codecs x86 xml xorg xpm xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by ozyrus on Tue Sep 08, 2009 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

post your xorg.conf here, one the way, check why both radeonhd and fglrx are been loaded in the same time (shouldn't happen...). disable one and try with the other. remember that inorder to use the open source driver you need to purge your system from any fglrx trace.

edit: found why, remove one of them (radeon/hd or ati) from make.conf, unmerge the removed one and try again

----------

## ozyrus

Ok, I removed fglrx, radeonhd drivers and remerged xf86-video-ati driver.

Now when I run X -configure, xorg.conf is finally generating  :Smile: 

But when I try to run X -config /root/xorg.conf.new black screen appears and everything freeze

X -config /root/conf.new

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Sep 7 13:12:43 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 07 September 2009  01:48:12PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  7 16:51:45 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libglx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libdri" (module does not exist, 0)

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0xac0

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-B

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

finished output detect: 0

Dac detection success

finished output detect: 1

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

after xf86InitialConfiguration

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

mc fb loc is 00ef00d0

Output LCD1 disable success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1280x800 - 1408 816 10

freq: 68940000

best_freq: 68940000

best_feedback_div: 383

best_ref_div: 10

best_post_div: 15

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

COutput LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Here is my xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "FGL.renamed.libglx"

        Load  "FGL.renamed.libdri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3945"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

My make.conf

```

USE= "  X a52 aac acpi alsa -arts avahi bash-completion brading bzip2

        cairo cdr css ctype cups dbus dga directfb dvd dvdr dts exif

        fam ffmpeg flac fontconfig gd gif -gnome gnutls gpm -gtk hal

        hddtemp java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 mad mmx

        mp3 mpeg mplayer nls ogg opengl -oss pcmcia png posix qt4 mysql

        qt3support quicktime real samba scanner spell sse sse2 svg svga

        syslog theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb win32codecs xml

        xpm xvid ldap -oss4 -kdeprefix encode sql webkit mng handbook

        pam kontact mdnsresponder-compat "

VIDEO_CARDS = "ati"

INPUT_DEVICES = "evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

you went with radeon but your VIDEO_CARD is set to ati... set it to radeon, check if radeon and drm are loaded, now I assume that you have compiled xserver with the hal flag, if so, first fix the input because it has been changed (there is a sticky in the desktop forum), second, did you enabled mtrr in the kernel? also recompile radeon because the log isn't right

----------

## ozyrus

Ok I set my VIDEO_CARD to radeon, recompiled radeon drivers, MTRR was already enabled in my kernel. I've changed input (/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-input.fdi, /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-synaptics.fdi) started hald and now when I try run X I'm geting an error:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Mon Sep 7 18:0                                             0:00 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 07 September 2009  01:48:12PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  7 21:50:32 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libglx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libdri" (module does not exist, 0)

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0xac0

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-B

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

finished output detect: 0

Dac detection success

finished output detect: 1

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

after xf86InitialConfiguration

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

mc fb loc is 00ef00d0

Output LCD1 disable success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1280x800 - 1408 816 10

freq: 68940000

best_freq: 68940000

best_feedback_div: 383

best_ref_div: 10

best_post_div: 15

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_d                                             ri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

^COutput LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argu                                             ment (22)

```

 Here is my Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        #InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option  "AutoAddDevices"     "on"

    Option  "AutoEnableDevices"  "on"

    Option  "AllowEmptyInput"    "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "FGL.renamed.libglx"

        Load  "FGL.renamed.libdri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3945"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

remove this: 

```
fgl.renamed.libglx

fgl.renamed.libdri
```

first, second, you haven't set resolutions in the screen section.

this is mine, notice the difference: http://pastebin.com/f221d9481

also, xorg.conf: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"                    

        Identifier     "X.org Configured" 

        Screen      0  "LaptopLCD" 0 0    

EndSection                                            

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "dri"   

EndSection               

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LCD"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Device"

        Option     "DRI" "true"                 # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "ATI Radeon Mobility 3450HD"                     

        Driver      "radeon" #radeonhd                               

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"                           

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"                                  

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"                                      

        Option "AccelMethod" "EAX"                                   

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"                        

EndSection                                                           

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "LaptopLCD"

        Device     "ATI Radeon Mobility 3450HD"

        Monitor    "LCD"                       

        DefaultDepth 24                        

        SubSection "Display"                   

                Viewport   0 0                 

                Depth     1                    

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection                                                       

        SubSection "Display"                                                

                Viewport   0 0                                              

                Depth     4                                                 

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection                                                       

        SubSection "Display"                                                

                Viewport   0 0                                              

                Depth     8                                                 

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection                                                       

        SubSection "Display"                                                

                Viewport   0 0                                              

                Depth     15                                                

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection                                                       

        SubSection "Display"                                                

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "On"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AIGLX" "On"

EndSection

```

do you use drm from kernel or from portage?

----------

## ozyrus

I use DRM from portage. I removed fgl.renamed.libglx fgl.renamed.libdri and I add resolution in Screen section.

I was looking at your xorg.log and I noticed that my drivers are not being loaded. I don't know how to get rid unnessecary drivers.

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3945"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "On"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AIGLX" "On"

EndSection

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

lsmod output please

----------

## ozyrus

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              23076  0

video                  18196  0

output                  2648  1 video

```

And this is when I modprobe radeon

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                116712  0

drm                    82868  1 radeon

intel_agp              23076  0

video                  18196  0

output                  2648  1 video

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ozyrus wrote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> ```
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

add radeon and drm to kernel-2.6

that was your problem, the module wasn't loaded, add them and reboot

----------

## ozyrus

I compiled kernel with DRM and Ati modules but still not working

Here is my .config http://pastebin.com/m76390e1f

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ozyrus wrote:*   

> I compiled kernel with DRM and Ati modules but still not working
> 
> Here is my .config http://pastebin.com/m76390e1f

 

any change in the logs?

----------

## ozyrus

No, the logs are the same

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ozyrus wrote:*   

> No, the logs are the same

 the radeonhd module had a correct output, try it instead of the radeon

----------

## ozyrus

Ok, the only drivers which I have installed at the moment are : radeonhd

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"

X -configure

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Mon Sep 7 22:26:44 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 08 September 2009  09:26:55AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep  8 09:37:42 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libglx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fgl.renamed.libdri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: d0

None

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

^Cerror setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

I dont know how to run radeonhd module, when i try insmod /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/radeonhd_drv.so I get a message "Invalid module format"

----------

## DaggyStyle

no... change the radeon entry in kerne-2.6 to radeonhd. use a existing xorg.conf (look at /etc/X) first with driver radeonhd and minimal configuration.

I want to see a xorg log that says that the module was loaded (it isn't loaded)

if you don't have a existing xorg.conf, you can try to modify mine to our use

----------

## ozyrus

I'm not 100% sure what you mean by "change radeon entry in kernel-2.6"

Change in .config file line?

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m to CONFIG_DRM_RADEONHD=m

Sorry I'm noobie in linux

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, here is what you do:

unmerge ati-drivers, xf86-video-{ati,radeonhd} and clean after them (e.g. have no leftovers)

edit /etc/make.conf so you will have this: VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"

run emerge --sync

run emegre -atvDNu world

run revdep rebuild

emerge latest stable x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd and mesa.

this is your xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f678e8fd4 copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

edit /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and add drm and radeon and remove all radeonhd and fglrx

reboot and try.

post logs from xorg.0.log and xdm.log if it isn't working

btw, what wm do you use?

edit: also, make sure that drm and radeon load up on boot.

----------

## ozyrus

Ok I did everything you wrote. I want use KDE. I dont have xde installed yet.

Here's log of Xorg.log 

cat /var/log/Xorg.log

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Mon Sep 7 22:26:44 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 08 September 2009  09:26:55AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep  8 12:37:38 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "On"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x3fda0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9581:107b:0562 ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

        RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

        RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

        RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

        R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

        RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

        RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

        RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

        RV560 : Radeon X1650.

        RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

        R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

        R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

        RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

        RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

        RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

                FireGL V3600/V5600.

        RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

        RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

        R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

        M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

        M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

        M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

        M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

        M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

        M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

        M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

        M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

        M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

        M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

        M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

        M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

                (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

        M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

        M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

        M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

        RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

        RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

        RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

        RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

        RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

        R700  : Radeon R700.

        M98   : Radeon M98 Mobility.

        RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

        M96   : Radeon M96 Mobility.

        RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from dist of git branch master, commit cb54f48b

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected ShadowFB.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unknown card detected: 0x9581:0x107B:0x0562.

        If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

        please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

        Use the subject: 0x9581:0x107B:0x0562: <name of board>

        and *please* describe the problems you are seeing

        in your message.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an M76 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xf3000000 to 0xb78f7000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): PCIE Card Detected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from legacy VBIOS location

(II) RADEONHD(0): ATOM BIOS Rom:

        SubsystemVendorID: 0x107b SubsystemID: 0x9581

        IOBaseAddress: 0x2000

        Filename: BR27998.002

        BIOS Bootup Message:

Gateway_Tempest_SR M76 GDDR3_16Mx32 128bit 256MB 500e/600m

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog TV Default Mode: 135479025

(II) RADEONHD(0): The detected amount of videoram exceeds the PCI BAR aperture.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using only 262144kB of the total 524288kB.

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 16

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x1fffc000

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS requests 16kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x1fffc000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomAllocateFbScratch: FW FB scratch area 536854528 (size: 16384) extends beyond available framebuffer size 268435456

(II) RADEONHD(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 500000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering not officially supported on R600 and up

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f80

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f80

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 3" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00000000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00004000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[0] {RHD_CONNECTOR_PANEL, "LVDS LCD1", RHD_DDC_4, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_LVTMA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[1] {RHD_CONNECTOR_VGA, "VGA CRT1", RHD_DDC_0, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[2] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI_SINGLE, "HDMI_TYPE_A DFP1", RHD_DDC_1, RHD_HPD_0, { RHD_OUTPUT_TMDSA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ Dig onto DE: 30

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ DE to BL: 360

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Off Delay: 500

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Duallink: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS 24Bit: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS FPDI: 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Temporal Dither : 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Spatial Dither : 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Grey Level: 0x3

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS returned 3 Grey Levels

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected a 18bit single link panel.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output LVDS to Connector PANEL

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC A to Connector VGA 1

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output TMDS A to Connector DVI-D 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput PANEL for Output LVDS

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput VGA_1 for Output DAC A

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-D_1 for Output TMDS A

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 has no monitor section

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: 38

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1280x800"   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816

(WW) RADEONHD(0): No monitor size info, assuming 96dpi.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 support enabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): RGB weight 888

(==) RADEONHD(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEONHD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2560x2560 Framebuffer with 2560 pitch

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated ScanoutBuffer at offset 0x00008000 (size = 0x01900000)

(==) RADEONHD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ShadowFB

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xf3000000 to 0xb78f7000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xd0000000 to 0xa78d0000 (size 0x10000000)

(WW) RADEONHD(0): RHDCSInit: No CS for R600 and up yet.

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

HScale 140 140

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 0 Setting 60.0 Hz Mode: Modeline "1280x800"   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816

Scaled from: Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

HScale 140 140

Full

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDSSetBacklight: trying to set BL_MOD_LEVEL to: 255

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetSupported: config 0x60040 codec 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.3

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: stoped with 1 channels, 48000 Hz sampling rate, 8 bits per sample,

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: 0x00 IEC60958 status bits and 0x00 category code

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ozyrus wrote:*   

> Ok I did everything you wrote. I want use KDE. I dont have xde installed yet.
> 
> Here's log of Xorg.log 
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.log
> ...

 

excellent, that is what I've wanted to see, Xorg is working?

----------

## ozyrus

Yes, I managed to start KDE 4.3.1  :Smile:  now almost everything is working fine  :Smile:  When I run glxgears I only get ~280.600 FPS. Isn't this small enough?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ozyrus wrote:*   

> Yes, I managed to start KDE 4.3.1  now almost everything is working fine  When I run glxgears I only get ~280.600 FPS. Isn't this small enough?

 

current stable version of the opensource driver doesn't support 3d hardware acceleration, so the rendering is software based.

if you want to get 3d hw acc support, then you need to go svn, e.g. go to the unsupported forum and look for my post there.

I recommend you switch to the radeon driver has it is more supported.

----------

## ozyrus

Thank you DaggyStyle for your suppport. Problem is SOLVED

----------

## partyom

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> ok, here is what you do:
> 
> unmerge ati-drivers, xf86-video-{ati,radeonhd} and clean after them (e.g. have no leftovers)
> 
> edit /etc/make.conf so you will have this: VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"
> ...

 

Hi, 

it happend that I have the same problem. My notebook is equiped with the same graphic  adapter, I tried to follow your advice, but nothing happened. The module radeon was not loaded up at boot. Do you have another idea what might be wrong?

thx a lot!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *partyom wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   ok, here is what you do:
> 
> unmerge ati-drivers, xf86-video-{ati,radeonhd} and clean after them (e.g. have no leftovers)
> 
> edit /etc/make.conf so you will have this: VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"
> ...

 

I might if I can see some logs, take a look on the toipc and see what output I've requested and post them here.

----------

## partyom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I might if I can see some logs, take a look on the toipc and see what output I've requested and post them here.

 

My mistake, so here are my logs:

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Sep 2009 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

uname -r

```

2.6.31-gentoo

```

Log file of X -configure

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux dhcppc2 2.6.31-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Sep 12 17:46:31 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 13 September 2009  02:04:06PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 14 11:50:18 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9581:1179:ff00 ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   ati

   radeon

   radeonhd

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   M98   : Radeon M98 Mobility.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   M96   : Radeon M96 Mobility.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from dist of git branch master, commit cb54f48b

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fc000000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fc000000: size 64KB

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.60

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M76

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

xorg.conf.new

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SEC"

   ModelName    "3633"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I tried to use the xorg.conf you suggested, but that didn't bring me any futher.

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, first, your -march is wrong, it should be core2 or native, nocona is for pentium 4.

second, you are using xserver 1.6, probably with hal flag on, go here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html and migrate to the hal input method.

third, like the original poster, you have the same issue, all three drivers are loaded at the same time, e.g. you haven't cleaned after unmerging.

use qlist to findout the files that comes with each package, unmerge them and make sure that all the files for the qlist output of each packages don't exists on the system, then continue with the how to.

----------

## partyom

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> ok, first, your -march is wrong, it should be core2 or native, nocona is for pentium 4.
> 
> second, you are using xserver 1.6, probably with hal flag on, go here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html and migrate to the hal input method.
> 
> third, like the original poster, you have the same issue, all three drivers are loaded at the same time, e.g. you haven't cleaned after unmerging.
> ...

 

I think I am done with the first two parts. If I run qlist ati-drivers nothing comes out, but if I do qlist ati the result looks bit different, there are a lot of packages to be removed. In ati manual I found that ati is a wrapper driver for ATI video cards, should I really remove all packages that come with it? I am also relative new here, thank you for your assistance!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *partyom wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   ok, first, your -march is wrong, it should be core2 or native, nocona is for pentium 4.
> 
> second, you are using xserver 1.6, probably with hal flag on, go here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html and migrate to the hal input method.
> 
> third, like the original poster, you have the same issue, all three drivers are loaded at the same time, e.g. you haven't cleaned after unmerging.
> ...

 

qlist returns the file related to a specific package. you need to run this:

```
emerge -aC xf86-video-ati xf86-video-radeonhd ati-drivers
```

these are the only packages you need to remove.

----------

## partyom

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think I am done with the first two parts. If I run qlist ati-drivers nothing comes out, but if I do qlist ati the result looks bit different, there are a lot of packages to be removed. In ati manual I found that ati is a wrapper driver for ATI video cards, should I really remove all packages that come with it? I am also relative new here, thank you for your assistance!

 

qlist returns the file related to a specific package. you need to run this:

```
emerge -aC xf86-video-ati xf86-video-radeonhd ati-drivers
```

these are the only packages you need to remove.[/quote]

I unmerged the packages as you told me. when I run X -configure it says that output driver is missing and it fails to configurate (as far as I understand it is logical as I removed all video adapter drivers from the system?). lsmod shows that radeon module is loaded. You said that I should continue according to how to, do you mean X-server configuration howto? I am leaving for ten days and won't be able to continue with the installation for a while, but I am eager to bring it to the end as soon as I am back!

one more thing: as I run make && make modules_install I get the message at the end:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid
> 
> 

 

do you have any idea what that might be?

----------

## DaggyStyle

take another look at my how to:

 *Quote:*   

>    1. unmerge ati-drivers, xf86-video-{ati,radeonhd} and clean after them (e.g. have no leftovers)
> 
>    2. edit /etc/make.conf so you will have this: VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"
> 
>    3. run emerge --sync
> ...

 

after you unmerge the drivers and make sure they leave no leftovers you need to emerg xf86-video-ati and xf86-video-radeonhd

the error msg is logical if you have done step 1 only...

----------

